# Are the Speilbergs directing technology?



## iMav (Dec 11, 2007)

this has been a topic that iv been planning to write on for quite some time but never have found the time so its on hold in the mean while id like to ask u guys what do think

are the hollywood directors also directing technological innovations or our tehies still creative enough?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 22, 2007)

Most of the hollywood scifi are based on novels and most of the scifi novels are based on theoritical science with some imagination...

So ya it may be true..

With these films only many know what technology and devices are to come and are present...


----------

